# Making an 11/64" socket wrench



## Mainer (Feb 2, 2011)

I recently bought some scale 4-40 nuts from American Model Engineering Supply. Only after I started to install them did I realize that NOBODY, except A.M.E.S., sells an 11/64 socket wrench. Theirs is quite reasonably priced, 3 or 4 dollars, but where is the glory in buying it. I decided to make my own from a piece of 1/4" diameter drill rod. It works, although I think I can make a better Version 2. If I decide to make a V2, I'll see if I can document the process.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty cute. Is it hardened?


----------



## HPME (Feb 3, 2011)

You might try a 1/4" Socket Head Cap Screw. According to my chart it should measure 3/16" across the flats. You can thread on a turned handle or a file handle, and instant socket wrench.


----------



## New_Guy (Feb 3, 2011)

HPME  said:
			
		

> You might try a 1/4" Socket Head Cap Screw. According to my chart it should measure 3/16" across the flats. You can thread on a turned handle or a file handle, and instant socket wrench.



that is the most simple solution ever  brilliant just spectacularly brilliant


----------



## ghart3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mainer, nice job.  Did you use 1/32 end mill for the corners and edges?

A metric screw with 4.5mm socket would be better fit then a 3/16" socket.


----------



## Mainer (Feb 3, 2011)

For the corners I used a 1/16" end mill --- the smallest I had. For Version 2 I'm going to try drilling #60 holes in the corners, taking out the center with a #15 drill, and finishing off the flats with a 3/32" end mill.

It's not hardened -- I don't see the need for it.

I've done the socket head screw into socket wrench conversion a couple of times and thought about it this time, but I couldn't find any metric screws with 4.5mm sockets. Dos anybody know of any?


----------

